# The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C. - The Movie



## Jean (1. Februar 2011)

Da der Winter leider immernoch allzugegenwaertig ist und ein Angeln an den heimischen Seen unmoeglich macht hab ich die Zeit dazu genutzt und die ganzen bewegten Bilder zu einem kurzen Film zusammengeschnitten. War zugegebenermassen nicht so einfach da ich mich noch nie vorher mit sowas beschaeftigt hatte, aber am Ende hat es dann doch irgendwie geklappt. Dem Rob oder Pete werden hier zwar die Haare zu Berge stehen aber so lasst mich doch....|supergri Etwas "kuenstlerische" Freiheit schadet doch keinem. 

The Fall Run - Part 1/3

The Fall Run - Part 2/3

The Fall Run - Part 3/3


----------



## rob (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C. - The Movie*

servus jean!

zu berge steht mir höchstens was anderes, bei deinen super bildern und aufnahmen.:m sogar mit adlersound:q
die gegend ist einfach nur ein traum.
ich freu mich schon, wenn ich dort mal aufkreuzen kann, lange wird es eh nicht mehr dauern....
danke für die clip's, gibt einen super eindruck.!

lg rob


----------



## jvonzun (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C. - The Movie*

absolut genial!
besten Dank!
Gruess Jon


----------



## Jean (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C. - The Movie*

Witzbold,Rob! Die Nebelkraehe konnt ich mir aber einfach nicht verkneifen... :q Sei froh wenn Dich der Bordferkelfander nich erwischt....  

Und Jon, naechstes mal kommt ihr runter oder wir hoch, Schande das man zur gleichen Zeit so dicht beienander angelt, tausende Kilometer von zu Hause weg....


----------



## senfi (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C. - The Movie*

Derbe Bilder, Respekt!

Besonders gefällt mir der gemeinsame Drill, wenn dann auch noch die Vögel über Euch kreisen. Der Typ in blau etwas oberhalb hat seinen leider schnell verloren.

Und dass manche mit kurzer Hose waten, für mich wär das nix #d

Viele Grüße


----------



## flasha (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C. - The Movie*

Klasse Aufnahmen!

Mit was für Ködern habt ihr dort eigentlich gefischt?


----------



## Dart (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C. - The Movie*

Respekt, nach deinen herrlichen, ausführlichen Liveberichten ist "The Movie" eine gelungene Abrundung. Einfach nur klasse, und fetten Dank für deine Arbeit die du da reingesteckt hast, um uns daran teilhaben zu lassen.#6
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Jean (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C. - The Movie*

Danke Jungs! Hab schon ne Weile dran gesessen aber jetzt ist es ja fertig! War einfach eine tolle Zeit da drueben...#6 Jetzt habt ihr mal ne Weile Ruhe vor mir 

@flasha
Als Koeder kommen frischer oder behandelter Lachsrogen, Colorado Blades, Blinker wie der Gibbs Croc, Gibbs Kitimat oder Gibbs Koho, Grosse Spinner, oder einfach Wolle zum Einsatz. Wir haben fast aussschliesslich mit Wolle, die am Haken eingeschlauft und mit der Schere in Form getrimmt wird, gefischt. Ein paar Tropfen Lockstoff darauf helfen meistens noch.


----------



## jvonzun (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C. - The Movie*



Jean schrieb:


> Und Jon, naechstes mal kommt ihr runter oder wir hoch, Schande das man zur gleichen Zeit so dicht beienander angelt, tausende Kilometer von zu Hause weg....


 
jep! 
kenne die gegend dort unten gar nicht. als ich jeweils von der brücke hinunterschaute,sah ich immer so viele angler,dass wir uns nach oben zu den abgelegenen plätzen orientierten.
weiss nicht,ob es mit einem besuch am vedder nochmals klappt, möchte auch noch einige andere ecken befischen.aber wer weiss,vielleicht stehe ich nächstes jahr wieder dort

nochmals danke für die tollen videos!

gruess jon


----------



## Norge Fan (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C. - The Movie*

Geile Bilder und Videos,dafür das Du das noch nie gemacht hast.......  #r.   

Die Gegend dort ist bestimmt beeindruckend |bigeyes.


----------



## flasha (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: The Fall Run - Kanada/B.C. - The Movie*

Danke Jean für die Antwort!

Da wird man glatt neidisch bei diesen tollen Aufnahmen!


----------

